# was i wrong?



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

ugh so we're trying to start our evening stroll when the neightbor's jrt comes into my front yard. im pissed after the kids say they aren't home. my son says the owners don't want the dog in the house so they just leave it outside. wtf? bailey got super excited about this dog in our yard. she's trying so hard to be good & leave it but is still "crying" lol. i take her in the house & grab some rope. lol i pick tht litttle dog up, tie the rope to its collar (while its biting the ever living crap outta me) & tie him to their deck posts. if it happens again i am so calling ac. i know its not the dogs fault. w/ a lil bit of training she could be a sweet girl, but she has some dumb### owners forreal. =\ my husband said if he was home he wouldnt have been so nice.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

No you are not wrong. It could be hit by a car etc. They took on a dog but forgot the responsibility that goes with it. And yes next time I would call AC as well. I would be upset as well


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

you did the right thing,sadly they have delegated the dog to outside.
JRTs are cool dogs,you may find yourself farming it out.(rescuing,we used to call ot farming out)


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah i know. this is a common occurance in my neighborhood. several months ago this lady opens her front door & her pug and mutt dog run out into the street at us barking and getting pretty close to nipping. while i have a lot of confidence in bailey staying under my control & command i cant just let her be attacked by stray dogs kwim? she & an american bulldog were goin after it when we were camping this summer. i called her off & she stopped dead in her tracks but the ab's owner (husbands boss) had no control over her dog. i felt like i let her down. does that make sense?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Some people are just flat out MOFO's, but karma will come knockin soon


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> you did the right thing,sadly they have delegated the dog to outside.
> JRTs are cool dogs,you may find yourself farming it out.(rescuing,we used to call ot farming out)


yeah they're cool.. loooooooooooooots of energy! our yorkie x acts like he is on crack. he does not stop.
unfortunately the lack of time & money will not allow us to take on another animal. we do good w/ the ones we have. i'm the only parent at home during the week w/ 2 kids involved in sports. husband is an otr truck driver who has the yorkie x as his road dog.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Some people are just flat out MOFO's, but karma will come knockin soon


sorry i lol'd at the "mofo". i called my hubs that in a txt today. :rofl:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

duckyp0o77 said:


> yeah they're cool.. loooooooooooooots of energy! our yorkie x acts like he is on crack. he does not stop.
> unfortunately the lack of time & money will not allow us to take on another animal. we do good w/ the ones we have. i'm the only parent at home during the week w/ 2 kids involved in sports. husband is an otr truck driver who has the yorkie x as his road dog.


thats way cool about your husbands road dog,A midgiac,midget maniac.I know several folks that have roadies.and some pits.
this dog deal is so sensitive.on the one hand they don't care enough,and on the other,they'd bomb out were it to come up missing and your in it.
in the end,your dogs are your responsibility.
when neighbors do not respect that,your not po-po for making them either accountable or dogless.
the most effective method I've seen work is to actually call the sherriffs dept. and make A report about A dog being confrontational and agressive.
use these words only.what you are relating is a situation that will escalate,sayin that it's nippin and growlin and back biting alludes to a fear situation vs a dangerous dog.you must make them aware that the dogs are dangerous.size doesn't matter.what will escalate is what should be made clear.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your in the right but I would have dog napped the dog  then found it a good home!


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Your in the right but I would have dog napped the dog  then found it a good home!


I had a little white knotted up dog come into my yard once. Took it to my shelter and adopted it out. My neighbor later asked if I seen a little white dog and I said 'no.' Lol. Later she asked where I worked. Lol Her dogs now wear radio collars


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's one thing if a dog got lost and they had a good owner looking for them but when you have someone who does not care and chooses to leave a dog out side in the front with no gate...... then I see a dog needing a home.

It really bugs me when I get calls for pit bull rescue and they fund a dog with no collar and assume it came from a bad owner. I just got a call like that yesterday. They found an intact male with no collar and said he was probably not taken care of because he was intact with no collar. I explained I have intact dogs with no collar for what ever reason and if one got out I would hope to find them at the shelter. If the dog is well taken care of give the owners a chance to find the dog do not assume anything. If it was skin and bones with ticks all over..... that is different. people think Tempest is a rescue because she is in such great shape, she could be listed as a starving dog!! lol


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> thats way cool about your husbands road dog,A midgiac,midget maniac.I know several folks that have roadies.and some pits.
> this dog deal is so sensitive.on the one hand they don't care enough,and on the other,they'd bomb out were it to come up missing and your in it.
> in the end,your dogs are your responsibility.
> when neighbors do not respect that,your not po-po for making them either accountable or dogless.
> ...


its crazy bc i've been in this situation before w/ the people across the street. they didnt mind their dogs hanging out in their unfenced front yard. their dogs would often wonder into my yard and hang out on my porch!!!! after 2 calls to ac they finally cooperated and we haven't had a problem w/ them since.

louie (yorkie) loves to ride. jr (hubs) has taken bailey (apbt) w/ him a few times but she's not really a rider. something abt big trucks. now she will hop in my dodge ram in a heartbeat lol


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> It's one thing if a dog got lost and they had a good owner looking for them but when you have someone who does not care and chooses to leave a dog out side in the front with no gate...... then I see a dog needing a home.
> 
> It really bugs me when I get calls for pit bull rescue and they fund a dog with no collar and assume it came from a bad owner. I just got a call like that yesterday. They found an intact male with no collar and said he was probably not taken care of because he was intact with no collar. I explained I have intact dogs with no collar for what ever reason and if one got out I would hope to find them at the shelter. If the dog is well taken care of give the owners a chance to find the dog do not assume anything. If it was skin and bones with ticks all over..... that is different. people think Tempest is a rescue because she is in such great shape, she could be listed as a starving dog!! lol


I agree and I'm so torn at times about collars. My dogs have the reflective ones on because I let them out at night and early morning and hope that if they happen across the road a car will see them. And because I can keep an eye on them with the flashlight. LOL...I'm pretty nightblind. But I worry about them getting off somewhere and getting caught on a fence or limb and being hung in the middle of God knows where and choking and starving or something.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> It's one thing if a dog got lost and they had a good owner looking for them but when you have someone who does not care and chooses to leave a dog out side in the front with no gate...... then I see a dog needing a home.
> 
> It really bugs me when I get calls for pit bull rescue and they fund a dog with no collar and assume it came from a bad owner. I just got a call like that yesterday. They found an intact male with no collar and said he was probably not taken care of because he was intact with no collar. I explained I have intact dogs with no collar for what ever reason and if one got out I would hope to find them at the shelter. If the dog is well taken care of give the owners a chance to find the dog do not assume anything. If it was skin and bones with ticks all over..... that is different.* people think Tempest is a rescue because she is in such great shape, she could be listed as a starving dog!! lol*


that makes my blood boil when people say i dont feed my dog! sure she could use a couple extra lbs. (she's between 40 & 43lbs) but ppl have it in their heads she should be a massive oompaloompa lol

if the dog comes back into my yard again i'm just gonna go over and talk to them. i've talked to the female adult in the house beofre & i might be able to talk some sense in her. they're ignorant and out of touch. the dog doesnt look bad. its not underweight and i didnt notice any fleas or ticks when i was wrestling w/ it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

coppermare said:


> I agree and I'm so torn at times about collars. My dogs have the reflective ones on because I let them out at night and early morning and hope that if they happen across the road a car will see them. And because I can keep an eye on them with the flashlight. LOL...I'm pretty nightblind. But I worry about them getting off somewhere and getting caught on a fence or limb and being hung in the middle of God knows where and choking and starving or something.


Yeah I lost a pup who got hung up with a collar and died.... Most of my dogs ware collar but some do not for that reason.



duckyp0o77 said:


> that makes my blood boil when people say i dont feed my dog! sure she could use a couple extra lbs. (she's between 40 & 43lbs) but ppl have it in their heads she should be a massive oompaloompa lol


Yeah I love it when they ask if I just got Tempest from a shelter because she is so skinny or if Siren was a fighting rescue because her ears are so short...... They give me a dirty look when I tell them Nope, they are show dogs and they are like that on purpose! LMAO

One of my friends who breeds show rotties was applauded how in shape and no fat siren had right after her BOO win at the ADBA show. Every time I sat next to her she is shoving hot dog down siren to fatten her up!!:rofl:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

duckyp0o77 said:


> its crazy bc i've been in this situation before w/ the people across the street. they didnt mind their dogs hanging out in their unfenced front yard. their dogs would often wonder into my yard and hang out on my porch!!!! after 2 calls to ac they finally cooperated and we haven't had a problem w/ them since.
> 
> louie (yorkie) loves to ride. jr (hubs) has taken bailey (apbt) w/ him a few times but she's not really a rider. something abt big trucks. now she will hop in my dodge ram in a heartbeat lol


well, that makes A world of difference.if you've got AC that has A proven track record of accountability and they have gotten results,by all means use them
I had thought you were witted about the dilema.
man,put them to doin what their job is then.
you are so fortunate to be in a more functional AC environment.
the way your first post sounded I felt that you were without recourse.
some folks come on sites that make some of us wanna slap the person at the county office.
the stories,I didn't want yours to come back like them.
call them,don't feel bad,sad as it is,whats more valuable?your dog and peace or the insanity?
good fortune with this,keep us posted.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

My neighbors let their min pin run around the streets all the time. When they do actually keep the gate closed it just climbs the fence and gets into my yard. My dogs are too well behaved to "get it" and animal control has been called numerous times.....they never come out. I can't catch the stinking thing. It nips and runs. I'm to the point where next time it's out I'll call AC and tell them to come get it or it's going to be dead. My poor dogs are forever bothered by that little cuss. 

Good luck with your neighbors. Mine are complete idiots.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> well, that makes A world of difference.if *you've got AC that has A proven track record of accountability and they have gotten results,by all means use them
> I had thought you were witted about the dilema.
> man,put them to doin what their job is then.
> you are so fortunate to be in a more functional AC environment*.
> ...


they do their job after a couple phone calls lol. its just a pain in the rear when everytime you turn around dogs are loose and you can't walk down the road b/c its gonna be another "test". walks are s'posed to peaceful lol.

another down side is rutherford county paws is an extremely high kill shelter


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

duckyp0o77 said:


> they do their job after a couple phone calls lol. its just a pain in the rear when everytime you turn around dogs are loose and you can't walk down the road b/c its gonna be another "test". walks are s'posed to peaceful lol.
> 
> another down side is rutherford county paws is an extremely high kill shelter


I know exactly how you feel. I can't walk my dogs in my neighborhood due to the loose dogs. Oh well, we like the lake better anyway.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

your right. I have done the same thing. It got worse and never got better, I too was gonna dog nap this dog, but I never had the chance of not getting caught, since the neighbors were always home, yet never watched their own dog. My problems are over since they have now been evicted, and, they found their dog a new home cuz I called their landlord and told them I was going to call the city for ordinaces (noise) and AC. If that makes me wrong then I am proud of it, people should take care of their pets so they wouldn't have this problem.


----------

